
Infotheory: A C++/Python package for multivariate information theoretic analysis - Schiphol
https://arxiv.org/abs/1907.02339
======
Schiphol
Does anybody have an informed opinion about the different options out there
for information-theoretic analyses? I use
[dit]([https://github.com/dit/dit](https://github.com/dit/dit)) and find it
super helpful, but am far from an expert.

